# What sealant to use on front & rear window



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone I need to seal around the trim to my windshield & rear window, is there a good quality clear sealant that we be good to use..:willy:

Thanks in advance!!
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The windshield is glued in with some snot type stuff, but the trim should be held on with clips, not sealant. If the windows are leaking then the trim needs to come off and the glass resealed. Call a windshield replacement place and they can come out and seal it up.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Rukee, does the glass have to come out???
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would let the glass company make that call. Even if they did have to come out, you want it done right. Leaking glass is a huge rust problem just waiting to happen.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rick,

I would have them remove the glass and inspect the window channels for rust, that is a common problem area on 66 and 67's.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks guys.... will do


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

dont let the glass man tell you to re seal without removing and cleaning.
as said rust needs to be checked and simply resealing it seldom provides a long term sealing.
also have them use a liquid type sealer instead of the roll up bead type as it works much better


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I believe the windshield and back window are sealed in with that black butyl stuff. Nasty, nasty stuff. Cleaning that stuff was probably the hardest part of taking my car apart. You can't sand it, you can't really grind it and you can't sandblast it. I scraped off what I could, but eventually had to use lots of solvent and rags. 

Once I got it all off, I found pits but no holes. Getting that stuff out of the pits was....well....the pits...

The previous owner took a tube of clear silicon and shot it in under the stainless moldings to keep the water out. Don't do this!!! So it was tough for me to get to the clips to get the moldings off and after I did that, I had to scrape all the silicon out of there. 

Like the others, I'd leave this job to the glass guy. You'll have some recourse if he screws it up. It's easy to break a windshield or screw something else up doing it yourself if you're not well-versed in that job.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

I wont, but thats what I was thinking!!


----------

